# Earning their trust....



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

How does one do this? Higgins my pigeon was a couple months old when I got him and he only lets me get about two feet away and then flies away.. 

Magnum on the other hand was a little over a month and I have been able to handle her from the beginning..

So how do I earn Higgins trust, because one day I know he is going to be my best friend and ride around on my shoulder..  Okay only if he wants too..


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

For the next few days or weeks, what ever it takes....let him eat his grain ONLY from your hand. Hungry pijies are easier to train and anyone that will feed them, especially their favorite seeds, will be their devoted slave for life!!  Have patience, let him come to you. Don't GRAB him.....it is natural for a bird...any bird ...to fear being held by grasping their whole body in your hand.....that is the natural fear they would have of a predator capturing them, as the predator would have its' claws or mouth completely around their body....so they must eventually overcome that instinct and trust you enough to hold them that way. It isn't easy for them and takes time and lots of patience.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

The best way I have found to earn their trust is to set up a comfortable chair for you to sit in, have an interesting book to read, and hold a small cup of their favorite seeds in your hand. Reading will keep you mostly still, so they will be able to relax. It will take a number of repetitions, but the more time you can spend being a calm, non-threatening presence the better. Good luck!


----------



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

Thank you both for your input.... I have been spending time sitting on the floor with some seed close by... I will keep trying... Thanks again... I appreciate it... 

Jojo


----------



## nikku-chan (Jan 18, 2008)

wait until he's really hungry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Pigeons are prey animals, so being cautious is an important part of their survival. It does take time for them to relax and trust you, but it's well worth the effort!


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi,

My experience is limited to one found pigeon, but what the previous posters have said is pretty much what I did. When I found Sophie, she was not tame at all. She would fly away and do the karate-chop wing trick and some really spirited biting and pecking. I fed her by hand and also in her bowl. 

One thing I did do was just sit for long periods of time with her enclosure door open, and my hand sitting in it. I think that helped her get used to my hand. Once she didn't attack as much, I started putting treat seeds (hemp and safflower) in my palm for her. I would sit on the floor with my hand in her cage for an hour or two at a time. One day, she stepped slowly onto my offered hand. Success! After even more time, she would come running over (I like to think it was because she was glad to see me, but I think the seeds had something to do with it! ) 

Then, I would let her come to my hand for a lift and we would go to my office, where I would shut the door and let her run around while I sat at my desk. She could explore but I was always around. Eventually, she learned to perch on my shoulder on her own. I also worked with getting her to fly to my arm when I called her, by giving her seeds each time. Now, if I simply hold my arm out bent, she comes flying to me wherever she is. She sits on my desk most of the time in a little bed I bought for her, or else perches on my shoulder. If she is nearing "egg-time" then she wants constant attention and also wants to sit on my lap and be petted. If I am watching TV or reading, she just sits quietly next to me and dozes.

Of course, all pidgeys are different, and Sophie is an "only pigeon," but if you take your time and are patient, I think Higgins will definitely come around.

Good luck!

Bill B.

PS. Photo is Sophie in one of her new "Spring Collection" outfits.


----------



## Jojopotato (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautiful bird and a great uplifting and encouraging story... Thank you for sharing....


----------

